# KCBS election results



## Rich Decker (Feb 14, 2007)

I just talked to Linda Mullane and she's in. Thanks to all who voted for her and to the people I spammed, I'm sorry if I sent multiple messages.

Elected:
Paul Kirk 758
Linda Mullane 625
Mike Lake 556
Steve Ownby 528


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2007)

I "think" that may be the four I voted for !?!?!?  :? 

I'll have to check my Bull Sheet.  I have it marked in there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 15, 2007)

She got my vote as did the Baron. [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 15, 2007)

Only 25% of members voted


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks , Rich....

Wonder how Jerry will handle being the "First Man"


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 15, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> She got my vote as did the Baron. [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]



Me too!

Kirk Rules!


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3kdprzqy]She got my vote as did the Baron. [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]



Me too!

Kirk Rules![/quote:3kdprzqy]

Yes he does.


----------

